# HDD an Fritzbox, ist die dann im Dauerbetrieb?



## tomick86 (6. März 2015)

Hallo!
Möchte als zentrale Speicherlösung eine HDD an die Fritzbox hängen.... Wäre die Platte dann im Dauerbetrieb und ist das gut? Die Speicherlösung soll ja schon sicher sein!!


----------



## hornhautman (6. März 2015)

Man kann einen Energiesparmodus in der Fritzbox einstellen unter "Heimnetz / USB-Geräte / USB-Einstellungen". Dort kann man eine Zeit einstellen, nach der sich der Motor der Festplatte abschalten soll. Ob es funktioniert ist aber von der Festplatte abhängig. Man kann dort diese Funktion auch testen.


----------



## tomick86 (6. März 2015)

ah, das ist ja schonmal was!  sonst noch jemand erfahrung damit? hoffe halt dass die platte lange und sicher läuft....


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. März 2015)

Kommt drauf an was du damit vorhast. Mehr als 15MB/s wirst du kaum erreichen.


----------



## tomick86 (6. März 2015)

hauptsächlich foto u. musik ablage. möchte nämlich überall alles verfügbar auf gleichem stand haben....


----------



## tomick86 (10. März 2015)

also hat keiner mal ein problem gehabt... dass die hdd nach paar monaten wegen dauerlauf kaputt gegangen ist?


----------



## Gentlem4n (10. März 2015)

Naja für Dauerlauf gibts extra Festplattenserien.
Und wie geschrieben, die Fritzbox hat einen Energiesparmodus.


----------



## DarkIdea (11. März 2015)

Hey, ich hab auch Erfahrungen mit ner Festplatte an ner FritzBox.

Wie oben schon gesagt wurde, klappt das mit dem Abschalten nur unter zwei Bedingungen.
1. Die Festplatte unterstützt diese automatische Abschaltung und ist mit der FritzBox kompatibel
2. Du hast die Energiesparfunktion in der FritzBox aktiviert

Bei mir hats mit einer neueren HDD funktioniert, meine zwei alten 512GB wollte die FritzBox nicht abschalten, die waren Dauerläufer. Der Speed wird leider von den FritzBoxen extrem reglementiert, weil deren Controller zu langsam ist. Für bissl Musik übers Netzwerk hören ist der Speed aber definitiv ausreichend, Filme streamen geht auch. Nur das Draufkopieren dauert meist etwas länger.


----------



## dekay55 (11. März 2015)

Und man sollte keine NTFS Partition nutzen, da sinkt der speed teilweise auf 5-6 mb/s 
Mit FAT kommste dann auf ca 15 - 16 mb/s 

Mit dauerlauf hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt, meine altesten sind 10 jahre alt, haben über 60000 ! Stunden runter und laufen heute noch im dauerbetrieb 
Ich hab allerdings schon platten gehabt die auch früher verreckt sind. Wichtig beim dauerlauf ist unter anderem die Kühlung, daher würde ich ne normale Externe Platte nicht dauerhaft laufen lassen. Bei mir werkelt an meiner Fritz ne 2.5er Platte die ohne Gehaeuse daneben liegt. Was den Energiespar Modus angeht, also meine Platte unterstützt es, der Controller auch, allerdings kommt es öfter mal vor das die Fritzbox die Platte nicht mehr findet wenn sie wieder angeworfen wird.


----------



## hornhautman (11. März 2015)

Im Zweifelsfall stöpsel einen USB-Stick rein. Hab da einen günstigen 128GB Stick dran und alles bestens. Der Energiemonitor der Fritzbox zeigt als Durchschnitt nur 43% und er geht nie über 50%. 
Verbatim Store 'n' Go V3 grau 128GB, USB 3.0 (49189)


----------

